# I'm thrilled .... guess what puppy Theo did?



## RedonRed (Jan 26, 2020)

Congratulations to you and Puppy Theo!


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Congratulations! 👏


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thank you, I'm just so proud of Theo - he just lights up the room with his joie de vivre.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Well done, @Skylar and Theo! I’d love to see him in action.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Well done, @Skylar and Theo! I’d love to see him in action.


You're welcome to come watch at our next trial. Sometimes they have people videotaping, but no one was doing it at this trial.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Super Skylar and Theo.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

Woo hoo! Go Theo! Congratulations!


----------



## Sroodle8 (Dec 23, 2021)

Way to go Theo! Congratulations.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

How wonderful! Congrats to you and your smart and sweet boy


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Yay! Way to go! That's fantastic. I'm so glad to hear this. Yay!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Good boy Theo, congrats !


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Awesome job young man. Theo you are rocking it with your mom.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Congratulations to you both


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Wonderful accomplishment, and how fun to complete as a surprise 🤩.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Good job Theo!


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Well done!!
I have to crack on with Poppy's scent training - I want her to truffle hunt.
19 months old now, hoping not too late.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Yay!!!! Congratulations!!!😊


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thank you. Here's a photo of the skinny mini Theo enjoying a bully stick.


----------

